# Yukon Star And Yukon Fisher



## wully farquhar

Any of you lads or ladies in Grimsby know anything on these two vessels,they were registered and built in Buckie but don't know what happened to them in their later life.Something tells me that they were fishing out of GY but not to sure.
Cheers,-----Wully(Cloud)


----------



## Steve Farrow

Hi Wully,
I'm fairly certain that these two became the Athabasca and Matanuska. If my memory serves me well the latter was lost. Here is a thumbnail of Athabaska, see what yoy think
Steve


----------



## wully farquhar

*Athabasca*

Yes Steve i certainly would say that is one of them,do you know which one it is,maybe someone with an old Olsen's would know.edit,the Athabasca would have been the Yukon Star,i am going by her colour scheme,as the Yukon Fisher was light coloured.
Wully.(Thumb)


----------



## Steve Farrow

Wully, The red hull vessel is definately the ATHABASKA but I will try to find out more info
Steve


----------



## ian potterton

Hi Steve,the Athabasca was definately one of the afore mentioned and was pair trawling for a number of years with the 'Green Valley'(dont recall what happened to her?)The Athabasca was bought by the trawling company Thomas Hamlings of Hull and renamed Our van Clair and continued single trawling,I dont recall what happened to her after Hamlings went bust. Ian


----------



## Steve Farrow

Hi Ian,
I can't seem to find out the cir***stances of the loss of the Matanusca. Do you have any info on this? I remember them well from when I worked on the lock gates.
Thumbnail is the Athabasca


----------



## ian potterton

Steve I have no recollection of the Matanuska,it must have been before my time. Ian


----------



## Steve Farrow

Ian
It was possibly when I worked on the lock gates, so that would date it between late '69-'74. I'm more of an antique than you and Bryn!
Steve


----------



## standby dave

We all knew them as The Yukan Havem


----------



## Steve Farrow

Just been given this......Albert Albrechtsen and his three man crew abandoned their vessel, Matanuska, after she apparently hit a submerged object and began taking in water and sank in less than ten minutes. They were picked up by the Danish vessel Hans Sme and taken to Grimsby. At the time she had 80 tons of industrial fish on board. One of the crew members was Ken Potterton of 100 Margaret St Immingham. The mate was Kurt Thompson. Other crew was Tom Powell from Grimsby. Dated 19th June 1972.
Steve


----------



## Mike Craine

Our van Clair was in Fleetwwod in the 90s in a very sorry state


----------



## darryl 63

sailed on the athabasca in 82-albert waddy was the skipper


----------



## porthendry

ian potterton said:


> Hi Steve,the Athabasca was definately one of the afore mentioned and was pair trawling for a number of years with the 'Green Valley'(dont recall what happened to her?)The Athabasca was bought by the trawling company Thomas Hamlings of Hull and renamed Our van Clair and continued single trawling,I dont recall what happened to her after Hamlings went bust. Ian


Green Valley was converted to a seiner and worked from Peterhead under the command of Terry Martin who was a Lowestoft beamer skipper iirc.


----------



## jonnie

Green valley was also skippered by phil jeremiah who lived in lossie but is from grim/hull/lowestoft, cant remember which. He's a skipper or mate on standby's now i believe.

Picture when it was GY http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=44663

picture when INS in porthendrys post above

Jonnie


----------



## jim andromeda

Wullie the Yukon star and the Fisher were originaly skippered by Brothers Bob Phimister and Sandy (Dip) I remember them both coming into Oban when they were new


----------

